# Donkey Training



## YoungGun (Apr 23, 2011)

How old does a mini donkey have to be before they are mature enough to start training for riding/driving? I read somewhere it was four. I wanted to make sure it was accurate. 

We live on sandy land and it can sometime get quite wet, though dry up just as fast. Do you think this would cause a lot of hoof problems?

If I get the mini as a young (just a yr old) donkey do you think it could learn to get used to having dogs around? I am more concerned with my nephews small dog who doesn't listen to stay out of their pen.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

you can do lots of halter training as a yearling & ground driving as a two year old. No hard work till at least 3. I have 3 mini donks & they put up with the dog that lives at the farm where I board, but if they feel threatened, they will go after any dog


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Mini donkeys shouldn't be ridden. 

Once your donkey is solid on leading you can start to teach them to long line. Obviously your don't want to do anything to stressful, like a lot of trotting or frequent small circles. 

Have you ever trained donkeys? Keep it short and keep it positive! They are extremely smart animals, which will actually work against you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

